# Old Farm, North Ferriby, East Riding, November 2017



## HughieD (Nov 29, 2017)

Haven't done a real derp for some time. Was returning from Hull after a funeral and saw this place by the road so stopped off to have a shufty. Can't find a single thing about this place or reports by anyone else. A local graff artist has certainly found it however. The place is question is a very large former farm with extensive outbuildings. It's been abandoned for quite some time and is little more than a shell. Arrived at twilight with no torch or tripod so gave the upper floor of the farmhouse a miss. The place is nor probably condemned to rot and fall down which is a real shame as it would have been a nice place previously.

Anyhow, in the absence of any history/info here the pix:

The gate's open:


img4043 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The place stands well:


img4042 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4044 by HughieDW, on Flickr

OK, will give this one a miss:


img4030 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4050 by HughieDW, on Flickr

More danger!


img4034 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Look's a bit grim inside:


img4045 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Nice wall-paper.


img4031 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice carpet!


img4047 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Predictably the house has been relieved of all of its fireplaces:


img4064 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4065 by HughieDW, on Flickr

An outdoor bath:


img4049 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Cute bit of graff:


img4037 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4066 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Round the side:


img4038 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4040 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4067 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4069 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The farm buildings are even more far gone:


img4051 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4057 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And perhaps, unsurprisingly, have been subject to the fire-bugs:


img4058 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Obligatory old railway wagon:


img4052 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This was the best bit of graff I found:


img4056 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4059 by HughieDW, on Flickr

An old farm churn:


img4062 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One last thing to see - this is the power outhouse:


img4073 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4075 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And another urbex-teasel shot!


img4076 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Bye-bye sad lonely old farm.


----------



## tarkovsky (Nov 29, 2017)

Nice wallpaper and stairs carpet finding H! Has this given you some decorating ideas?


----------



## HughieD (Nov 29, 2017)

tarkovsky said:


> Nice wallpaper and stairs carpet finding H! Has this given you some decorating ideas?



Ha ha....maybeee................not!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 29, 2017)

Funnily enough Hughie I stopped here on way back from holiday this summer!
Cant remember how I found it but believe it has been posted somewhere.
Dont know why I never did a post, as I put it on fb here...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741912.100004319343453&type=1&l=8987a8ba2e


----------



## HughieD (Nov 29, 2017)

BikinGlynn said:


> Funnily enough Hughie I stopped here on way back from holiday this summer!
> Cant remember how I found it but believe it has been posted somewhere.
> Dont know why I never did a post, as I put it on fb here...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741912.100004319343453&type=1&l=8987a8ba2e



Ha ha...small world innit? Will check your pics out mate.


----------



## smiler (Nov 29, 2017)

I once choose wallpaper similar to this, wife didn't like it, so didn't go up, the Finchs are gonna enjoy those teasels, Nice One Hughie, Thanks


----------



## theartist (Nov 29, 2017)

now what were the electronics for. korean spies. really out of place.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 29, 2017)

theartist said:


> now what were the electronics for. korean spies. really out of place.



Probably due to the requirements from the farm I'm guessing - especially if they kept livestock.


----------



## jsp77 (Nov 29, 2017)

Well that was a bonus find Hughie, great report as usual


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 30, 2017)

Nice little find hughie.everything is worth a nosy and look .


----------



## HughieD (Dec 1, 2017)

jsp77 said:


> Well that was a bonus find Hughie, great report as usual


Cheers JSP. 



Mikeymutt said:


> Nice little find hughie.everything is worth a nosy and look .


Aye...a derp's a derp and needs to be documented.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 2, 2017)

Very nice! Sorry to put my Pedantic Hat on, but your churn is actually a tin 'jug' for pouring oil into tractor sumps and other machinery's ic engines. They are quite collectable in good condition; also depending on what advertising was painted on the body, can be quite valuable.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 2, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Very nice! Sorry to put my Pedantic Hat on, but your churn is actually a tin 'jug' for pouring oil into tractor sumps and other machinery's ic engines. They are quite collectable in good condition; also depending on what advertising was painted on the body, can be quite valuable.



Ha ha...not at all Dirus. I need frequent correction!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 8, 2017)

smiler said:


> I once choose wallpaper similar to this, wife didn't like it, so didn't go up, the Finchs are gonna enjoy those teasels, Nice One Hughie, Thanks



A man that does what he's told...wotever next.

Well this seemed a kind of natural conclusion to your somber day HD. I find exploring the more derelict kind of places good for settling the mind and destressing, no agro getting in or sec to put you on edge, especially if remote as less likely to bump into anyone giving you grief.

Yes I like the stairs and wallpaper too


----------



## HughieD (Dec 8, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Well this seemed a kind of natural conclusion to your somber day HD. I find exploring the more derelict kind of places good for settling the mind and destressing, no agro getting in or sec to put you on edge, especially if remote as less likely to bump into anyone giving you grief.


Didn't think about it in those terms but you're very right PV.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 5, 2022)

Current view:


----------



## Hayman (Jun 6, 2022)

HughieD said:


> Probably due to the requirements from the farm I'm guessing - especially if they kept livestock.


The plastic tubes may have contained compressed air or a vacuum when in use. Perhaps operating pressure switches in the cabinet on the left. Strange for a farm, though.


----------

